# filipino martial arts tattoos



## ale

Hi I'm Alessandro ,i'm looking for kali arnis escrima's tattoos and silat's tattoos,symbols,meaning,words and prayers. Can someone help me ?thank you


----------



## lhommedieu

http://www.apat-na-alon-tribe.com/

See also www.FMAForum.com and type "tatoo" in the search area.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## Guro Harold

ale said:


> Hi I'm Alessandro ,i'm looking for kali arnis escrima's tattoos and silat's tattoos,symbols,meaning,words and prayers. Can someone help me ?thank you



Hi Alessandro,

Welcome to MartialTalk!!!

Best regards,

Palusut
MT Senior Moderator


----------



## Raymund Suba

From the Christian lands, the tatoos are prayers in latin. Some of the old practitioners have the latin prayers inscribed as a block of text on their backs. You can just go about it that way, have a prayer in latin.


----------



## Karl

ale said:


> Hi I'm Alessandro ,i'm looking for kali arnis escrima's tattoos and silat's tattoos,symbols,meaning,words and prayers. Can someone help me ?thank you


 
Alessandro

take a look here and maybe you can even mail them

http://www.apat-na-alon-tribe.com/

regards
Karl


----------



## Buwaya

ale said:


> Hi I'm Alessandro ,i'm looking for kali arnis escrima's tattoos and silat's tattoos,symbols,meaning,words and prayers. Can someone help me ?thank you


Hello Alessandro.
Tatoos are considered _Haram, _forbidden, in Islam. So you wont find any silat tatoos, at least not any with any history or tradition native to Mindanao/Sulu.

http://www.apat-na-alon-tribe.com/ copies the tatoos of the mountian province, which historicly is not a hotbed of eskrima or Arnis, having never been under the domian of Spain. Though I understand many of its members are themselves FMA players.

Orasayon tatoos are usually in some form of pidgin latin/Pinoy language mix. It can have mystical animals, saints, angels...

I would think twice about arbitrarily picking a agimat from a picture in book and putting it on your body. Such things are better passed down from person to person.

Of cousre many eskrimadors have their club logo tatooed on them; "Balintawak", "Angel's Disciples", "Visayan Eskrima" .


----------



## Guro Harold

Great Info in this thread!!!


----------



## Jimi

I agree with Buwaya, Some Filipinos call such tattoos  "Anting-Anting" ( It's like a good luck charm or spell) and from what little I know, such Tats are from one person to another who have a relationship so the tat means more than just the ink that looks cool. An example is in Dan Inosantos Book The Filipino Martial Arts, an old school Filipino had a Latin Prayer Tattooed on his calf by his brother for protection, and by todays youth standard for COOL tats, it is not very pleasing to the eye, but was not put into his skin for how cool it would look. If you have a Guro or relative in the Arts who can provide the symbol that has some real meaning to the Arts or friends/family, then such a tattoo will be of great meaning. Otherwise it will be no better than just slapping ink into your skin and calling it the Symbol of an Art. BTW, I have never inked my skin, and personaly won't, just to Honor myself with the symbols of JF/JKD, Kali, Silat, Kenbo, Etc,etc,etc. Best of luck to those who do get inked for good reason, rather than trying to armour themselves with meaningless ink to intimidate/impress others. JMHO. Seen to many young 20 something yr olds with tribal art in their skin and wonder what tribe are you a part of living in DC, Chicago, Nashville, L.A. that tats white boys? Etc..LOL. I realise the white boy comment was not fair. You can't buy Anting-Anting. PEACE


----------

